# Eastern trib.. Afternoon run



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well after some good info from snag my youngest son decided he wanted to try his hand at steelhead fishing so after work we made the run up north...Lots of fish to choose from and after giving him the basics he popped a nice hen at the tail out of a pool...He went on to catch 2 more after that as we worked our way upstream....What a great day and a good pic of his official first steelhead!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job glad I could give some up to date info, those female are dropping eggs fast wouldn't be surprised some start dropping back to the river.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

That's the face of a happy camper...way to go!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Fished the ashtabula today caught this monster 3 feet down on an egg sac


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice fish...Bright and chrome.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

westbranchbob said:


> Well after some good info from snag my youngest son decided he wanted to try his hand at steelhead fishing so after work we made the run up north...Lots of fish to choose from and after giving him the basics he popped a nice hen at the tail out of a pool...He went on to catch 2 more after that as we worked our way upstream....What a great day and a good pic of his official first steelhead!


That's great !


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome job young Man! Way to go dad!!


----------

